# So sad



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

This story just absolutely breaks my heart. I feel so bad for this beautiful boy :frown::frown: 

National : Too scared to walk

He deserves a great home and I truly hope he gets that.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the story and it is good motivation to get people to learn to adopt if all they want is a family pet...but in all honestly I find it reads a little too much like a PETA ad.. I dunno. I do hope someone fosters the poor dog. Adopting out fearful animals is not always in any shelters best interest. He needs a foster..or a rescue group to hear his story and take some action.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Slayer Girl said:


> ..if all they want is a family pet...


I hope that was a mistake in the way you worded it - many of don't consider a family pet to be "all" we can get, or "all" we would want. We consider them to be the most superb, wonderful, mighty gift we can have - especially if we rescue.

It seems you have a dog like that.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I meant family pet vs show dog. You dont need anything more then a dog from a shelter if you dont need the papers. Not I said FAMILY PET...not property..im not an a** just because I dont refer to my dog as my little girl. I love her..she lives in my house and is snuggled against me right now. I don't know why you jump on a statement that had no negative meanings.

If all someone wants is a family pet..why not adopt? I am just voicing a fair opinion


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

just my opinion - if you didn't mean it the way I took it, I apologize.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> just my opinion - if you didn't mean it the way I took it, I apologize.


 No worries..I just felt kinda attacked because I was meaning something different. I was comparing what someone wants out of a dog..if you want a show dog..you need papers..adopting is not an option..if you want a dog for your family..adoption is a good option.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I go to a dog class where everyone is so snobby - they brag about their $3500 dogs and of course i have a dog that's bald and has floppy ears, so he's a second class citizen to them. I take some pleasure in the fact that he's the best trained dog in the class, and when he took his good canine citizen test he was one of only two dogs that passed. 

But back to the topic - unfortunately, i would not adopt that dog. That's sad to say, but a fearful dog is very difficult to change and I don't think a good home is going to magically make him unafraid and a good family pet. I hope someone thinks differently than me, and saves him.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

xellil said:


> But back to the topic - unfortunately, i would not adopt that dog. That's sad to say, but a fearful dog is very difficult to change and I don't think a good home is going to magically make him unafraid and a good family pet. I hope someone thinks differently than me, and saves him.


Harleigh was actually a lot like this boy when I adopted her - maybe that is one reason I feel so bad for him. 

To see Harleigh today and how much I've worked with her, it just makes me sad that he may never "know" that. She still has her moments today where she just is deathly afraid of people, but we take it in stride and she has come _really_ far. Right now we're dealing with a random fear of bikes, we're working it through and I know its going to take some time... but we celebrate the tiniest improvement and her courage just sores!

Sometimes it would be so much easier to have a super confident dog, but I wouldn't trade her for the world. :biggrin:

And then another story that I just love - Meadow the Vizsla. She (owner obviously) used to be a member on my lab board and Meadows story was absolutely heartwarming and awesome.
Introducing Meadow (there are other videos such as Meadow during month 2, 3 and 4... it details her progress.)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Harleigh was actually a lot like this boy when I adopted her - maybe that is one reason I feel so bad for him.
> 
> To see Harleigh today and how much I've worked with her, it just makes me sad that he may never "know" that. She still has her moments today where she just is deathly afraid of people, but we take it in stride and she has come _really_ far. Right now we're dealing with a random fear of bikes, we're working it through and I know its going to take some time... but we celebrate the tiniest improvement and her courage just sores!
> 
> Sometimes it would be so much easier to have a super confident dog, but I wouldn't trade her for the world. :biggrin:


I really, really admire you for that. I think it's much harder to help a fearful dog than even an aggressive dog, or a dominant dog. I am glad there are people like you - and hopefully this dog will get a home from someone that knows how to help him.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just going to say from working for The Humane Society 6yrs during my 20's...all he may need is reassurance. A shelter is a very stressful environment for any animal and it's not unusual to see dogs become scared during their time there. You do have one's that are skittish, timid and may bite. All dogs should have their behavior observed before adoption. I rescued a number of dogs and one was scared of everyone because of the abuse he had received. I worked with him and most importantly had patience along with unconditional love. I can tell you he became the best dog of my life and miss him everyday. He was my heart dog. I think the story is very sad and unfortunately not rare.

I commend you Nikki and think its wonderful the life you've given Harleigh. I rescued "Little One" at 10 months of age and after rehabilitating him you would have never known he experienced a horrifc life his first year.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> This story just absolutely breaks my heart. I feel so bad for this beautiful boy :frown::frown:
> 
> National : Too scared to walk
> 
> He deserves a great home and I truly hope he gets that.


I hope so too...I hope that there is someone out there with a heart as big as yours, who will take him in and give him the life you are giving to Harleigh. How I wish we could save every one of them :frown:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Harleigh was actually a lot like this boy when I adopted her - maybe that is one reason I feel so bad for him.
> 
> To see Harleigh today and how much I've worked with her, it just makes me sad that he may never "know" that. She still has her moments today where she just is deathly afraid of people, but we take it in stride and she has come _really_ far. Right now we're dealing with a random fear of bikes, we're working it through and I know its going to take some time... but we celebrate the tiniest improvement and her courage just sores!
> 
> Sometimes it would be so much easier to have a super confident dog, but I wouldn't trade her for the world.


I never knew Harleigh's story and I'm quite surprised. You've done an awesome job with her. And, looking at her various photo's, she certainly seems like one well adapted, happy, fit, well loved dog, who is just loving life being a dog.
I know what you mean about snobbishness though. Of the 18 dogs on this street, Mollie is the only mutt. And, she is the best one of the lot, everyone loves her. 
But I still get the 'just a mutt' comments which brass me off quite a bit, I don't mind mutt, its the 'just a', like she's not as good as the pedigrees or something. I could have had a pedigree with all papers and stuff if I wanted to, but I didn't, I want to adopt, pedigrees will almost always get a home, mutts don't. I'd be more than happy to adopt a fearful dog and prepared to put the work in.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

That reminds me so much of Quinn. He was a "dangerous" breed trapped in a shelter with people who didn't seem to understand. He cowered in the back of his kennel refusing to eat, walk or even move. He wasn't even supposed to be adopted out. When I insisted on meeting him a shelter worker drug him out on a slip lead. He was too terrified to even move. I finally ignored their instructions and just picked him up. Once they saw he wasn't going to eat me they let me take him into a quiet room. I just laid down on the floor next to him. I was going through a very dark period in my life and had never felt more alone. At one point I started crying, for myself and the terrified pup in front of me. Before I knew it I had a little doberboy licking my tears away.

I hope the dog in the story finds his soul mate.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

This was posted on my lab board this morning! A great update for this boy - so glad he is safe!!!

*A friend at another forum inquired about him and found out:

Hi XXXXX

PJ is SAFE !!!!! I'm sorry I haven't been able to answer all the email I've gotten about him...we've been with our power and internet all week due to storms that moved through our area from the Gulf.

We have had sooooo many calls and emails for our scared black lab. He has been named "PJ" in honor of an Air Force Para Rescue Jumper who made a very generous donation to the shelter for his care. The director of the shelter is working very closely with me to find him the best possible situation. I visited with him on Tuesday and he is doing much better. They are taking very good care of him at the shelter. He has actually become quite a celebrity!!!!
Don't worry anymore about this sweet baby. We aren't going to let anything happen to him.

The really good news is....there is good possibility of a foster home here in Birmingham. The foster mom has an older Lab that she has been trying to find a buddy for. So if this all works out and both dogs get along...she will adopt PJ permanently! If not....she will foster him until we can find the perfect home for him.

Thank you sooo much for your compassion and willingness to help PJ. He certainly deserves the very best for the rest of his life!
Thank you!
Linda*


----------

